# Vegetarian bulking diet



## 000 (Nov 29, 2010)

A friend of mine who has just started goin to the gym is looking for a bulking diet only problem is he doesnt eat meat

after years i eventualy made a good diet for myself that is working but i wouldnt know where to start for a vege for protein intake apart from eggs and nuts any other ideas or suggestions

any vegetarians on here wish to share their diets

it would be appreciated as i say i wouldnt know where to start realy


----------



## Hmob (Mar 12, 2013)

Vegetarians not so bad, he could be vegan. I was for a few years (dont ask iv done some mad things in my time) and you literally start wasting away.

Start slowly with him, get him to add a whey shake in between meals. When he is ok with that get him to add a shake alongside every meal instead of in between.

Good quality protein can come from eggs and other dairy, as well as shakes (although try not to lean on them too much) as well as tag along protein from nuts, beans, lentils etc. Lentils are awesome actually, i use them in place of rice for some meals because they are jacked with protein and fibre.

Make sure he eats enough calories and from mostly from whole food sources, and make sure each meal is a good balance of fats, carbs and protein, and he will put on mass. Couple it with training and it will be lean mass for the most part.

The only real danger of a diet which restricts any food group is the calorie restriction that goes along with it, and in fact the trick by which certain diets that restrict a type of food make you lose weight (low carb anyone?).

He will want to consider a zinc supplement, alternatively a handful of pumpkin seeds every day as well as pounding down cruciferous veg like broccoli, cauliflower, cabbage etc. will make up for the zinc he doesnt consume through meat.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

@dinogoesrawr is that you?


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> @dinogoesrawr is that you?


Beat me to it!!


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

I just posted in another section of this but Jersey Cows milk is really helping em put on some weight.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/bulking-cutting-recipes/216410-bulking-sainsburys-tatse-difference-jersey-cows-milk.html


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Beans and lentils . Chick peas , almond milk. Cheese .

If he is vege he should know what proteins he can eat to keep him healthy so just up the intake of what those are I'd suggest


----------

